# bipolar meds out of wack, IBS bad



## squeaker (Sep 10, 2004)

Over the holidays I have come to the realization that the medications i take for my bipolar disorder (manic-depression is the old term),(there are around five meds) are our of wack. The resulting anxiety of trying to get an appointment with my psyciatrist has caused my IBS-C to act up something terrible. The worse part is the cramping. I am having horrible abdominal pains, resulting in me needing to take some Tylenol 3's at times. I don't have a GI doc so i guess i will have to make an appointment with my GP so she can give me some meds for the pain. I really hope that once i get my bipolar meds straightened out the IBS will calm down. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi Squeaker,I have heard/read of other people's meds causing them some trouble, so you're not alone in this even if sometimes it does feel like it.It sounds like a good plan to ask your local GP for some pain relief or advice at least, in order that you can make it your other appointment. Please do mention the trouble you have been having, and your concerns about the drugs, to your psychiatrist so that your meds can be altered to best suit you. As you probably know, it can sometimes take a while to find the right mix of meds. to suit particular people.It might be an idea to ask your gp about going to a pain management clinic: you might be given a relaxation / visualisation tape, but it can be a very effective way over time, to help you manage pain.Also, because you are / will be taking drugs, some of those can have an impact on your tummy just because they *are* drugs - you know, like when you take antibiotics? They might cure an infection, but you can expect a volcano in your guts until your body balance settles again! Something to look forward to







Please let us know how you get on! Good luck to you.


----------

